# How long is it safe for a bearded dragon to go without heat and uv?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

How long can a bearded dragon (adult male) go without his heat lamp and UV?
My husband and I are spending the night away soon. I'll be getting up and putting his lights on early like about 8ish but I will be leaving at 4/4:30ish and will have to turn them off due to no one being able to do them for me and me not having a timer.
We will be back about 10:30-11:30 the next morning and I can put them straight on.

This seems a lomg time to me. Will he be ok? Should I not feed him that day cos he wont have time to digest it before the heat goes out?

Thanks,

On a side note: do your beardeds enjoy blueberries?


----------



## Hampshire Colubrids (Jul 31, 2012)

Why not get a timer. They are pretty cheap


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I could look for one again at shopping. I can't buy online ATM. If I can't get one will he be ok? I've never had the need before for a timer and always prefer to do it myself anyway.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Seems like a no brainer with regards the timer. But with regards the temps, the Australian outback can drop to about 3 - 4°c during the winter months so I wouldn't be too worried. Just drop the temps down over a couple of days leading up to it, and the gradually increase when you get back over a couple of days. That's what I'd do - and let the flaming begin!


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks. It has to be a reptile timer? Or will this one do? Timer Switch: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics dunno how this one would work but someome told me these are ok?


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, that one is fine. Same as what I use. Very straight forward to operate. They'll have them at the supermarket.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks do u know if that's the same price in most supermarkets or if they sell them at tesco/asda?


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

BlackRose said:


> Thanks do u know if that's the same price in most supermarkets or if they sell them at tesco/asda?


Think I've seen timers in asda for about £8! May not have been asda lol, they are less than a tenner!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Tesco.com

Status 24Hr Timer | Audio Accessories | ASDA direct

Is your Google-wotsit brokid!?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Lol thanks, I didn't bother looking on there as from my experience things on the tesco and asda direct sites are different prices in the actual stores. so basically as long as it's a timer it doesn't matter what type or make it is then?


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

No, they're all much of a muchness.

I picked up some neat slimline ones from Claus Olson which means you can use them in a gang plug without them fouling another plug. I have all kinds on timers as I have a range of things. I adjust what time things come on every couple of months to try and replicate natural light cycles - longer days/shorter days, etc. great pieces of kit.


----------



## repnanny (Aug 12, 2010)

*timers*

Just to let you know picked up 2 timers in asda this week for the grand total of 38p each........ Yes I did say 38p not worth messing about for such small outlay.


----------



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

BlackRose said:


> Lol thanks, I didn't bother looking on there as from my experience things on the tesco and asda direct sites are different prices in the actual stores. so basically as long as it's a timer it doesn't matter what type or make it is then?


It turns on when it's told, and it turns off when it's told. It doesn't do it any different if its meant for a complex reptile environment or an air freshener


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks all. Got a timer and tested it with a lamp a couple of times. Finally figured out how it works. Each little black segment on it represents 15minutes.
It's a Status make.
I was wondering if it was ok to plug it into the plug box thing. Like the timer in the wall and then the plug box in it and then the uv plug and heat bulb plug both into that block. Or is it best only to use the timer on one single plug (his heat bulb) and let him go without uv while we are gone? Its only going to be on about four hours after we go anyway. 

Is there any chance of anything overheating, blowing up or catching fire when using these timer things? What about with extensions and stuff? Sorry if it sounds dumb...


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I bought a timer that works but it won't fit where my bearded dragons plug goes  the pet shop and vets said as a one off for a day or two it's fine and it's only till morning about 11:30.


----------



## Bradley1992 (Jul 10, 2012)

BlackRose said:


> I bought a timer that works but it won't fit where my bearded dragons plug goes  the pet shop and vets said as a one off for a day or two it's fine and it's only till morning about 11:30.


Do you not turn your beardies lights off overnight anyhow? It's only a couple of hours either way from being switched on/off. I wouldn't worry. I often turnt my beardie lights off if it got too warm during summer (no longer have them), and I do still turn my snakes light off if the ambient temp reaches 30c. I do however have a timer on my snakes heat lamp/light so apart from if the weather is particularly hot its just plug and go.


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

BlackRose said:


> Thanks all. Got a timer and tested it with a lamp a couple of times. Finally figured out how it works. Each little black segment on it represents 15minutes.
> It's a Status make.
> I was wondering if it was ok to plug it into the plug box thing. Like the timer in the wall and then the plug box in it and then the uv plug and heat bulb plug both into that block. Or is it best only to use the timer on one single plug (his heat bulb) and let him go without uv while we are gone? Its only going to be on about four hours after we go anyway.
> 
> Is there any chance of anything overheating, blowing up or catching fire when using these timer things? What about with extensions and stuff? Sorry if it sounds dumb...


As long as the amps being pulled through the timer don't exceed what the timer can cope with it will all be fine. I have one timer controlling three vivs (3 heat lamps and 3 12% uv lamps)
Plug the timer in to the wall and then the extension lead in the timer it will be fine. If its not happy it will blow the fues in the timer and all the lights will go off


----------

